# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) >  Κατάλογος εμπορικών και επιβατικών ναυτιλιακών εταιριών

## Baggeliq

*
Greece     -     Ελλάς* 

*A.P. & A. MARITIME LTD* 
Tel: +302108983421
Fax: +302108983423
Email: groffice@apaltd.gr 
Website: www.apaltd.gr 
AP&A Group of Companies has offices in China, Greece, UK and Poland 

*ACCESS MARITIME CORP.*
34 Posidonos Avenue
Alimos 174 55, Athens
Tel: (+30) 210 9889452 (10 lines)
Fax: (+30) 210  9889457
Tlx: 21-4110 (4 lines) 
Comtext Email: A14GR327
Email: info@access-maritime.com 
Website: www.access-maritime.com

*ACTION SHIPBROKING INC.*
97 Akti Miaouli
Piraeus 185 38
Tel: (+30) 210 4291540
Fax: (+30) 210 4291550
Tlx: 24-0160

*ACTIMAR SHIPPING Co.* 
322, Akti Themistokleous str.,
18539 Piraeus, Greece
Tel: (+30) 210-4180910
Fax: (+30) 210-4180935
Email: agency@actimarshipping.com
Website: www.actimarshipping.com 

*AFPELI MARITIME INC.*
89-91 Notara street
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4224100
Fax: (+30) 210 4224105
Tlx: 1923

*ALBATROS MANAGEMENT INC.*
Doiranis 98
Kalithea 17672
Tel: (+30) 210 4282966
Fax: (+30) 210 4282532
Tlx: 1983

*ALBERTA I'NTL SHIPPING SERVICES INC.*
40, Varis Avenue,
16673 Voula,
Athens, Greece
Tel: +30 210 8990 043
Fax: +30 210 8990069
Email: mail@albertashipping.com
Website: www.albertashipping.com

*ALLIANCE CHARTERING INC.*
1 Mahaonos str.
Piraeus 185 36
Tel: (+30) 210 4280343
Fax: (+30) 210 4280348
Tlx: 21-1350 ALC GR
Email: alliance@otenet.gr 

*ALLIED SHIPBROKING INC.*
70 Filonos street, 7th Floor
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (0030) 210 45 24 500
Fax: (0030) 210 45 25 017 
Email: snp@allied-shipbroking.gr
Website: www.allied-shipbroking.gr 

*ALMAY SHIPPING & FINANCE S.A.*
1 Harilaou Trikoupi street
Piraeus 185 36
Tel: (+30) 210 4282973
Fax: (+30) 210 4282977
Tlx: 1865

*ATHENIAN SHIPBROKERS S.A.*
107-109 Vasileos Pavlou
Voula 166 73
Tel: (+30) 210 9659700
Fax: (+30) 210 8996040
Tlx: 22-0626, 22-0627
Comtext: A44GR777
Email: atheniansa@ibm.net

*BARRIER MARINE MANAGEMENT LTD.* 
POB 77300, P.Phaliro,
17510 Athens - Greece
Tel: +30 210 9884460
Fax: +30 210 988 7384
Email: barrier@hol.gr
(Head Office)

*BARWIL HELLAS LTD*
2 Iassonos Street
Piraeus 18537
Tel: (+30) 210 4287397
Fax: (+30) 210 4287398
Tlx: 2392

*BERY MARITIME INC.*
41 Akti Miaouli
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4292300
Fax: (+30) 210 4292097
Tlx: 3612

*BILLMAR CHARTERING CO. LTD*
133 Kolokotroni street
Piraeus 185 36
Tel: (+30) 210 4282290
Fax: (+30) 210 4282294
Tlx: 2265

*BONGARD SHIPBROKERS S.A.* 
Tel: +302 10 8024608
Fax: +302 10 8021031 
Email: sales@bongard.gr 
Website: www.sandp.gr 

*BPCO LTD* 
Kalvou 13-17, Halandri 15233, Athens
Tel: +30 210 6811220
Fax: +30 210 6821024 
Email: info@bpco.gr 
Website: www.bpco.gr 

*BRAVE MARITIME CORP. INC.*
331 Kifissias Avenue
Kifissia 145 61
Tel: (+30) 210 6250001
Fax: (+30) 210 6250018
Tlx: 8454

*BULK & OIL CHARTERING SA*
57 Filonos Street - Piraeus 185 35 - Greece
Tel: 210 4221160
Fax: 210 4221162
Tlx: 211283 BOCH GR 
Email: bulkoil@otenet.gr

*BULKERS SHIPBROKING CO. LTD*
91 Filonos street
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4222720
Fax: (+30) 210 4222729
Tlx: 2872

*CALLITSIS GEORGE A. SUCCRS S.A.*
54 Filonos street
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4220900
Fax: (+30) 210 4220911
Tlx: 2442

*CENTRAL MARINE CORPORATION LTD*
Suite 305, City Plaza
85 Vouliagmenis Avenue
Glyfada - Athens - Greece
Tel: +30 210 9637830
Fax: +30 210 9637831
Email: empmar@otenet.gr
Shipbrokers, Shipmanager, Shipowners, Freightcontracting.

*CHRISTOSHIP CHARTERING & SHIPPING CO. LTD*
106 Iroon Polytechniou av.
Piraeus 185 36
Tel: (+30) 210 4282910
Fax: (+30) 210 4282362
Tlx: 3409

*CONTINENTAL SHIPPING CO. LTD*
5 Akti Miaouli
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4223702
Fax: (+30) 210 4223706
Tlx: 2160

*COSMOS SHIPPING CO. S.A.*
2 Dragatsi street
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4126584
Fax: (+30) 210 4224896
Tlx: 3270

*COSTAS HATZIS SHIPAGENTS & BROKERS*
1, Karaiskaki Str.,
19 200 Elefsis
Greece
Tel: +30 210 5549676
Fax: +30 210 5549876
Email: chship@otenet.gr
We serve all Greek ports.

*COTZIAS N. (SHIPPING) CO. LTD*
7-9 Akti Miaouli
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4222660
Fax: (+30) 210 4222678
Tlx: 2532

*D.L.P. MARITIME S.A.*
8 Posidonos avenue
Kallithea, Athens 176 74
Tel: (+30) 210 9428626
Fax: (+30) 210 9431795
Tlx: 22-3992

*DAIFAS STAVROS MARINE ENTERPRISES S.A.*
59 Akti Miaouli
Piraeus 185 36
Tel: (+30) 210 4293707
Fax: (+30) 210 4293525
Tlx: 1150

*DALEX SHIPPING CO. S.A.*
107 Vas. Pavlou
Piraeus 185 33
Tel: (+30) 210 4223880
Fax: (+30) 210 4223893
Tlx: 3193

*DALNAVE NAVIGATION INC.*
188 El. Venizelou avenue
Kallithea 176 75
Tel: (+30) 210 9573733
Fax: (+30) 210 9329794
Tlx: 4030

*DELANO SHIPPING LTD.* 
92 kolokotroni str.
Piraeus - Greece
Tel: +30 210 4111301-302
Fax: +30 210 4117315
Email: chartering@delano.com.gr 
Owners and brokers spesialized in Handy-Panamax size.  

*DELSHIP AGENCIES*
5 Bouboulinas street 
Piraeus 185 35 
Tel: (+30) 210 4135498 
Fax: (+30) 210 4127867 
Tlx: 2224 

*DIAMOND SHIPBROKING LTD*
52, Serron Str, 181 20,
Piraeus, Greece
Tel: +30 210 49 54 502
Fax: +30 210 49 79 851
Email: chartering@diamond-sb.com 
Website: www.diamond-sb.com 

*DOIL STEAMSHIP CO. LTD*
1 Harilaou Trikoupi street 
Piraeus 185 36 
Tel: (+30) 210 4180184 
Fax: (+30) 210 4510765 
Tlx: 24-0053 

*DORIC SHIPBROKERS S.A.*
Status Center, 41 Athinas street 
Vouliagmeni 166 71 
Tel: (+30) 210 9670970 
Fax: (+30) 210 9670985 
Tlx: 5958 

*ECON SHIPPING CO.*
100, Ralli avenue
Piraeus 18537 
Tel: (+30) 210 4282646 
Fax: (+30) 210 4186326 
Tlx: 1027

*ELEFSIS SHIPPING AGENCY* 
29, Kanellopoulou Str., 19200 / Eleusis 
Tel: +302105541665, Fax: +302105549264, Tlx: 226633 elsh 
_Piraeus Office_: 
92, Iroon Polytechniou Av. / 18536, Tel:+302104529688/9, Fax:+302104530281 
_Pachi / Megara Office_: 
At Pachi Port / 19100, Tel:+302296021533, Fax:+302296021543 
Email: info@elefshipagent.gr 
Website: www.elefshipagent.com 
Shipping Agents, Chartering Agents, Ship Brokers, Dry Cargo Chartering 

*ELEFTHEROUDIS GENERAL SHIPPING ENTERPRISES*
33, Akti Miaouli Str.,
18535 Piraeus, Greece
Tel: +30 210 4599300 (pbx)
Fax: +30 210 4599305
Email: elefship@hol.gr 
Website: www.ship.gr/eleftheroudis
Shipping Brokers - Chartering - Agents all over Greece - Managers - Operators - Representatives

*EMPROS LINES SHIPPING CO.*
2 D. Gounari street 
Piraeus 185 31 
Tel: (+30) 210 4222880 
Fax: (+30) 210 4222891 
Tlx: 2371

*EVROS GRAIN SA*
Dikastirion 1 Alexandroupolis
Tel: 0032551051896/28025
Fax: 00302551034226
Email: evrosshipping@acn.gr
Grain traders

*FALCON ENTERPRISES*
21 A. Metaxa Street, Galleria Center, Glyfada /Greece 166 75
Tel: +30 210 8940800
Fax: +30 210 8940849
Email: falconch@internet.gr

*FLOCAS SHIPPING AGENCY LTD*
Xatziargiri 1 Volos Greece
Tel: +30-421-024351, 036664
Fax: +30-421-026349, 032225
Tlx: 282195,282251 lifl gr
Email: flokas@vol.forthnet.gr
Captain: Pantelis Flocas, Mics: Panagiotis Flocas.

*FRANGOULIS LTD*
131 Filonos street 
Piraeus 185 36 
Tel: (+30) 210 4293670 
Fax: (+30) 210 4293448 
Tlx: 2024 

*GAC SHIPPING S.A.*
26 Kolokotroni street 
Piraeus 185 35 
Tel: (+30) 210 4282851 
Fax: (+30) 210 4285907 
Tlx: 1637 

*GERO-JO MARINE ENTERPRISES S.A.*
Akti Themistikleous 164
Piraeus 18537 
Tel: (+30) 210 4521764 
Fax: (+30) 210 4180672 
Tlx: 1100 

*GO-SHIPPING MANAGEMENT LTD*
Piraeus, Hellas
Tel: (0030) 697 310 7665
Fax: (0030) 210 417 8853
Email: snp@go-shipping.com
Website: www.go-shipping.com
Company offers Sales & Purchase services, Chartering & Shipping Management Services.

*GILNASIA  SHIPPING  LTD*
81 Akti Miaouli, Piraeus
Tel: (+30) 210 4284550 
Fax: (+30) 210 4284554 
Email: gilnasia@otenet.gr

*GOLDEN DESTINY S.A.*
59 Akti Miaouli 
Piraeus 185 36 
Tel: (+30) 210 4295000 
Fax: (+30) 210 4292346 
Tlx: 24-1557

*GREBEL MARITIME AGENCIES LTD*
131 Praxitelous street 
Piraeus 185 32 
Tel: (+30) 210 4120645 
Fax: (+30) 210 4129533 
Tlx: 1543

----------


## Baggeliq

Συνεχεία----> 

*GRECOMAR SHIPPING AGENCY LTD*
3 Xantou street 
Glyfada 166 74 
Tel: (+30) 210 8986160 
Fax: (+30) 210 8986162 
Tlx: 21-4619 

*HADJIVAGELIS SHIPPING AGENCY*
32, El. Venizelou Str-Chalkis
Tel: 00302221 0 29164 - 29364
Fax: 00302221 0 29864
Tlx: 272135 HADJ.GR
Email: xatzivag@otenet.gr
Ship's agent for all Greek ports.

*IMS S.A.*
14, Skouze street,
185 36 Piraeus, Greece
Tel: 2104588100
Fax: 2104588200
Email: imssagr@otenet.gr

*INTERBROKERS MARITIME CO. S.A.*
117 Notara street 
Piraeus 185 36 
Tel: (+30) 210 4286822 
Fax: (+30) 210 4286826 
Tlx: 3881

*INTERMODAL SHIPBROKERS CO.*
69, Anixeos Street,
145 64, N. Kifisia, Athens, Greece 
Tel: +30 210 6204310 
Fax: +30 210 6204308 
Tlx: 24-1444 
Email: intermod@ath.forthnet.gr
Website: www.intermodalsnp.com

*IOLCOS HELLENIC MARITIME INC.*
298 Kifissias avenue 
Athens 145 63 
Tel: (+30) 210 6233960 
Fax: (+30) 210 6233970 
Tlx: 4833 

*J.E.COSMATOS AND CO LTD* 
5 koleti st, 54627 Thessaloniki, Greece 
Tel: +30 2310 550950
Fax: +30 2310 540435
Tlx: 412300 joco gr
Email agency@cosmatos.gr 
Website: www.cosmatos.gr 

*KAKOULIDIS P.K. SHIPPING CO. LTD*
97 Akti Miaouli 
Piraeus 185 38 
Tel: (+30) 210 4290610 
Fax: (+30) 210 4290405 
Tlx: 2887 

*KALLIANIS COMPANIA NAVIERA S.A.*
3 II Merarchias 
Piraeus 185 35 
Tel: (+30) 210 4225880 
Fax: (+30) 210 4225887 
Tlx: 3281 

*KAPPA MARITIME* 
5 Ionos Dragoumi Str
54625 - Thessaloniki, Greece
Tel: +30-2310-540215
Fax: +30-2310-546957
Email general@kappamaritime.gr 
Website: www.kappamaritime.gr 

*KARTSONAKIS JAMES G. CHARTERING LTD*
72 Kolokotroni street 
Piraeus 185 35 
Tel: (+30) 210 4115212 
Fax: (+30) 210 4113660 
Tlx: 24-1009

*LAMBOS MARITIME SERVICES LTD*
72 Syngrou Avenue
Tel: (+30) 210 9232761
Fax: (+30) 210  92 25 985
Tlx: 21 8263 ANPL GR

*LIDMAR SHIPPING & TRADING COMPANY LTD*
Platonos 7, Piraeus-Greece
Tel: 210-4220984-6
Fax: 210-42.20983
Tlx: 212311, 211930 LIDM
Email: lidmar@otenet.gr

*LOUKEDES E.G. SHIPPING CO.* 
P.O. Box 80081, Piraues 18510
Tel: +30 - 210 - 4530314
Fax: +30 - 210 - 4530980
Email agency@loukedes.gr 
Website: www.loukedes.gr 

*LYDIA MAR SHIPPING CO. S.A.*
18 Posidonos avenue 
Kallithea 176 74 
Tel: (+30) 210 9426451 
Fax: (+30) 210 9426876 
Tlx: 4584 

*MACMAR*
26 Omonoias Street Kavala 65302 Greece
Tel: +302510 232280
Fax: +302510 620535
Email: macmar@ath.forthnet.gr

*MARINE CONTRACTORS INC.*
97 Akti Miaouli 
Piraeus 185 37 
Tel: (+30) 210 4284500 
Fax: (+30) 210 4284504 
Tlx: 2855 

*MEDSTONE SA*
9 Afentouli St, 18536 Piraeus
Tel: +30 210 428 8223
Fax: +30 210 428 8283
Email: welcome@medstone.net
Website: www.medstone.net

*MERCANTIL MERIT SHIPPING CO.*
2 Afendouli street 
Piraeus 185 36 
Tel: (+30) 210 4286050 
Fax: (+30) 210 4286059 
Tlx: 3538 

*MERIDIAN BROKERAGE INC.*
70 Filonos street
Tel: +300 10 452 7000
Fax: +300 10 452 9014
Tlx: 212000 mrdn gr
Email: info@meridian.gr
Website: www.meridian.gr
Tanker Brokers

*MINAMAR CHARTERING & MANAGEMENT CO. LTD*
Akti Miaouli 81 Str, Stoa Lumu
P.O 185 38, Piraeus - Greece
Tel: +302104524267
Fax: +302104524651
Email: minamar@otenet.gr

*MOUNDREAS GEORGE & COMPANY S.A.*
167 Alkiviadou street
Piraeus 185 35
Tel: (+30) 210 4297090
Fax: (+30) 210 4297196
Tlx: 3481
Email: repairs@gmoundreas.gr 
Website: www.gmoundreas.gr

*MOUNDREAS NICHOLAS G. SHIPPING S.A.*
47-49 Bouboulinas street 
Piraeus 185 35 
Tel: (+30) 210 4113446 
Fax: (+30) 210 4221613 
Tlx: 3651 

*MUTUAL MARITIME SERVICES S.A. (MUTUALMAR)* 
144 Notara Street, Piraeus 18536, Greece 
Tel: 2104295100
Fax: 2104295205
Email: piraeus@mutualmaritime.gr 
Website: www.mutualk.com
Chartering, Sale & Purchase, Finance
*NAVATRADE S.A.*
130 Syngrou avenue 
Athens 176 71 
Tel: (+30) 210 9213222 
Fax: (+30) 210 9213232 
Tlx: 8472

*NAVIGATIONAL SATELLITES CHART.*
53 Filonos street 
Piraeus 18535 
Tel: (+30) 210 4224305 
Fax: (+30) 210 4224369 
Tlx: 1387

*NAVLOMAR SHIPPING* 
81, Akti Miaouli str., 18538 Piraeus
Tel: (+30) 210 4284960, (+30) 2130273792
Fax: (+30) 210 4284826
Email: info@navlomar.gr 
Website: www.navlomar.gr 
Offering services in all areas of ship management, brokerage, chartering of ships and cargoes.  

*NIAVIGRAINS TRADING  CHARTERING LTD* 
26 Tim Vassou str,
Athens, Greece
Tel: 00302106455787-8
Fax: 00302106455789
Email: niavigrains@ath.forthnet.gr 

*NILIMAR SNP* 
A. Papandreou, Glyfada
16675, Athens, Greece,
Tel: +30 210 8985813
Fax: +30 210 8985138
Email: nilimar@ath.forthnet.gr 

*NIVA SHIPPING LTD*
86 Filonos street 
Piraeus 185 36 
Tel: (+30) 210 4293540 
Fax: (+30) 210 4293545 
Tlx: 3254

*NOMIKOS BROS SHIPBROKERS LTD*
 5 Akti Miaouli 
 Piraeus 185 35 
 Tel: (+30) 210 4116911 
 Fax: (+30) 210 4132002 
 Tlx: 2906

*OCEAN BREEZE CHARTERING SA* 
 27-31 hatzikiriakoy avenue, Piraeus
 Tel: 210-9652399/899
 Fax: 210-9601883
 Email: chartering@oceanbreeze.gr 

*OCEANBULK S&P* 
 Email: sandp@oceanbulk.com 
 Website: www.oceanbulk.gr 

*OCEAN CHARTERING*
 72 Kolokotroni Steet
 18535  Piraeus
 Tel: 0030 210 4120785-7
 Fax: 0030 210 4113660
 Tlx: 241570 
 Email: bjkocean@otenet.gr
 Dry cargo chartering

*OCEANCREST CHARTERING S.A.*
 27/31 Hatzikyriakou Ave
 Piraeus 185 38, Greece
 Tel: +30 210 4186500
 Fax: +30 210 4186604 
 Email: oceancrest@softway.gr
 Dry cargo and tanker brokers

*OCEANMARIS MANAGEMENT INC*
 18 Gr. Lambraki street 
 Glyfada 166 74 
 Tel: (+30) 210 8982530 
 Fax: (+30) 210 8944297 
 Tlx: 5634 

*OPTIMA SHIPBROKERS LTD*
 175, K.Karamanli Avenue,
 16673, Voula, Greece
 Tel: 2108918500
 Fax: 2108996689
 Tlx: 211097 OPMA GR
 Email: chartering@optimashipbrokers.gr
 Website: www.optimashipbrokers.com

*OROMARIS INC.* 
 94, Notara Street
 185 35 Piraeus Greece
 Tel: (+30) 210 4101810
 Fax: (+30) 210 4101811
 Tlx: 211072 OROM GR
 Email: oromaris@oromaris.gr
 Website: www.oromaris.gr 


*OVERSEAS AGENCY LTD.*
 Visiting: 143-5 Notara str., Piraeus 185 36 - Hellas (GR)
 Postal: P.O. Box 80 260, Piraeus 185 10 - Hellas (GR)
 Tel: +30 210 4283640
 Fax: +30 210 4283650
 Tlx: 212071
 Email: snp@overseas.gr
 Website: www.overseas.gr

*PACE CHARTERING S.A.*
 City Plaza, Suite 321, 85 Vouliagmenis ave 
 Glyfada 166 74 
 Tel: (+30) 210 9646370 
 Fax: (+30) 210 9646371 
 Tlx: 4652

*PAMAR SHIPPING* 
 4 Katouni Street, 54625
 Thessaloniki, Greece
 Tel: +30 2310 511609
 Fax: +30 2310 525581
 Email: info@pamar.gr 
 Website: www.pamar.gr 

*PANAGIOTOPOULOS SHIPPING* 
 9, Fillelinon str. Piraeus 18536 Greece
 Tel: (+30) 210 4294017-8
 Fax: (+30) 210 4294862
 Email: panagiotopoulos@malihu.gr
 Website: www.panagiotopoulos-agents.gr 

*PLESSOT TRADING S.A.*
 54, Amfikratous street 
 Imitos 172 37 
 Tel: (+30) 210 7623059
 Fax: (+30) 210 7622584 
 Tlx: 214813-4 amik gr
  Comtext email: A54GR017
 Email: plessot@hol.gr

*PLOIMOS ENTERPRISES* 
 6, Mavrokordatou Str
 Gr 18538 Piraeus, Hellas
 Tel: +302104599321
 Fax: +302104599321
 Email: ploimos@ath.forthnet.gr, info@ploimos.gr
 Website: www.ploimos.gr 

*PRIME MARITIME INC.*
 3, Irodotou str., 
 GR-18538, Piraeus, Greece
 Tel: +30010 4527001
 Fx: +30010 4527006
 Tlx: 212791/2 PRIM GR
 Email: chartering@primemaritime.gr
 Website: www.primemaritime.gr

*PROJECT SHIPPING INC.*
 23 Akti Miaouli Street
 18535 Piraeus
 Tel:  003010-4115105 (11 LINES)
 Fax: 003010-4100765 / 4100767
 Tlx: 212986 MARP GR / 211398 NIPR GR
 Email: project@ath.forthnet.gr
 Mobile: 0944-721162
 P.I.C.: Mr Nikos Georgantzoglou (Operations & Chartering Manager)

*PSARRAS JOHN S&P CHARTERING AND INSURANCE AGENTS*
 5 Makras Stoas street 
 Piraeus 185 31 
 Tel: (+30) 210 4133931 
 Fax: (+30) 210 4170618 
 Tlx: 1653

----------


## Baggeliq

Συνεχεία---> 

*RANGOS N SHIPPING & TRADING CO*
  35 Ampelonon Ave,
  555 35 Thessaloniki, Greece
  Tel: + 30 2310 345 696
  Fax: + 30 2310 345 697
  Email: rangos@otenet.gr

*S.T.I.C* 
  3, Voudouri str., Piraeus-Greece
  Tel: 0030 210 4529500
  Fax: 0030 210 4529505
  Email: chartering@eshipownerstrust.com
  Website: www.eshipownerstrust.com/services.htm
  Dry competitive ship brokers of handymax and panamax size vessels. Ship operators and
  managers of dry cargo handy max and panamax freighters. Traders and brokers of
  bunkers/Lubricants. Chartering brokers for Agriproducts and Iron ore cargoes. 

*SAMIOS SHIPPING COMPANY S.A.*
  2 Efplias street 
  Piraeus 18537 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4521290 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4521556 
  Tlx: 24-1590 

*SAPHIRE CHARTERING INC.*
  6 Skouze street 
  Piraeus 185 36 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4294929 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4294935 
  Tlx: 2122 

*SBS SAMOTHRAKITIS SHIPPING LTD*
  3, Katouni Str., Thessaloniki
  Tel: +300-310/523.116
  Fax: +300-310/523.107
  Email: sbs@sbsshipping.gr
  Website: http://sbsshipping.gr

*SCANAUTICS MARINE EXPERTS SA.*
  40, Ag. Konstantinou Str. "Aethrion" Centre, GR 151-24 Marousi - Athens
  Tel: (30) 210-6108110
  Fax: (30) 210-6108105
  Email: sme@scanautics.gr
  Website: www.scanautics.gr

*SEA MASTER SHIPPING & TRADING LTD*
  8 Platonos street 
  Piraeus 185 35 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4117395 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4113018 
  Tlx: 2466 

*SEA SERVICE LTD* 
  4, Ethelodon Dodecanision Str Rhodes GR 85100 Greece
  Tel: +30 2241037101
  Fax: +30 2241037401
  Email: michalis@seaservice.gr
  Website: www.seaservice.gr 
  RO/RO - ROPAX Chartering - Sale - Purchase - Operation

*SEA POWER MARITIME INC*
  27-31 hatzikiriakou ave  185 38
  Tel: (+30) 210 4285200
  Fax: (+30) 210 4285204 
  Tlx: 212761

*SEAKNIGHT NAVIGATION INC.*
  71 Akti Miaouli 
  Piraeus 185 37 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4286700 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4286704 
  Tlx: 24-0074

*SEATRADE CHARTERING INC*
  2 Makariou Street 
  Alimos 174 55 
  Tel: (+30) 210 9851081 
  Fax: (+30) 210 9851038 
  Tlx: 4450

*SEAWIND SHIPPING SERVICES* 
  Nikis Av., Thessaloniki 54624
  Tel: +30 2310 511-161/512-002
  Fax:+30 2310 220-140
  E-mail: rodmar@otenet.gr, seawind@rodmar.eu
  Website: www.rodmar.eu

*SHIPPING AGENCIES PRODROMOS*
  5, K. Paleologou Street
  Tel: (+30) 210 411 1443-4
  Fax: (+30) 210 410 2640
  Tlx: 212595 - 241783
  Email: prodromo@otenet.gr

*SHIPTRADE SERVICES S.A.* 
  110/112 Notara street,
  1st floor 185 35 Piraeus
  Tel: +30 210 4181814
  Fax: +30 210 4181142
  Email: snp@shiptrade.gr
  Website: www.shiptrade.gr 
  S&P and Chartering Brokers

*SOLEMARE SHIPPING CO. SA*
  116 Kolokotroni str. & IIas Merarchias
  185 35 Piraeus 
  Tel: (+30) 210.42.94.070
  Fax: (+30) 210.45.99.720
  Tlx: 211262/211263 SOLE GR 
  Email: info@solemare.gr
  Website: www.solemare.gr

*SOUMAR AGENCY SHIPPING LTD*
  15, D.Gounari str.
   18531 Piraeus
  Tel: +(3010) 4111135 - 4111273 - 4170863
  Fax: +(3010) 4171934
  Tlx: 212211 GSES GR
  Email: soumar@hol.gr 

*SOUTHAMERICAN SHIPPING S.A.*
  D.A.Metaxa 31, 16674 Athens, Greece
  Tel: +30-210-8982777
  Fax: +30-210-8982974/5
  Email: sasagr@hol.gr
  Chartering / Sale and Purchase. General Manager: Mr.Juan Augoustis

*STARLIGHT MANAGEMENT INC*
  133A Filonos Street 
  Piraeus 18536 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4294145 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4294502 
  Tlx: 3245

*TOPMAR SHIPPING CORPORATION S.A.*
  14 Botsari Street 
  Piraeus 185 38 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4536251 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4536.253 
  Tlx: 2177

*TRAMP MARITIME INC.*
  9 II Merarchias Street 
  Piraeus 185 35 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4133227 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4133.589, 
  Tlx: 2841 

*TSARDAKAS IOANNIS K. SHIPPING AGENCY*
  1 Koutarelia Street, 1st floor,
  GR-38333 VOLOS
  Tel: +30-24210-22970, 23354, 29292
  Fax: +30-24210-24397
  Tlx: 282258 TSKO GR
  Email: tsardakas@internet.gr
  Ioannis K. Tsardakas, (Mob. +30-693-2191004)
  Konstantinos I. Tsardakas, (Mob. +30-694-4505462) 

*TWEEN SHIPPING INC.*
  18 Flessa str - 185 38 / Piraeus
  Tel: (+30) 210 4286204
  Fax: (+30) 210 4286206
  Tlx: 211052 tween gr
  Email: tween@hol.gr 

*UNIT MARITIME INC.*
  13 Sachtouri Street 
  Piraeus 185 36 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4284491 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4284494 

*UNITED MARITIME SERVICES*
  8 Harilaou Trikoupi Street 
  Piraeus 185 36 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4283147 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4283148 
  Tlx: 2097 

*VEGA STAR MARITIME S.A.*
  9 Afendouli Street 
  Piraeus 185 36 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4287243 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4287216 
  Tlx: 24-0034 

*VELIKAR ENTERPRISES LIMITED* 
  45 Filellinon str.
  PIraeus 185 36 Greece (Hellas)
  Tel: +30210-4522417
  Fax: +1-2705123248
  Email: info@velikar.com
  Website: www.velikar.com 
  S&P OPS, Chartering for own cargoes, Intl Trading of bulk & unitized commodities.

*VENTURE SHIPBROKING S.A.*
  6 Harilaou Trikoupi Street 
  Piraeus 18536 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4286920 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4286927 
  Tlx: 2230 

*VERGOS MARINE MANAGEMENT S.A.*
  1 Kanari Square 
  Piraeus 18534 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4135413 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4132915 
  Tlx: 3429 

*VESTALCO SHIP MANAGEMENT S.A.*
  15, Agiou Spyridonos str.
  18535 Piraeus
  Tel: (+30) 210 4221343
  Fax: (+30) 210 4221344
  Tlx: 241533 vest gr
  Email: vest@hol.gr

*WEBERCOMPASS (Hellas) S.A.* 
  2 Ati Themistokleous str.
  Piraeus 18536
  Website: www.webercompass.com 

*WIDESEA CHARTERING CO. LTD*
  13-15 Sotiros Dios Street 
  Piraeus 185 35 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4225367 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4225369 
  Tlx: 1209 

*WORLD SEA TRADE S.A.*
  24 Bouboulinas Str.,
  Piraeus, 185 35, Greece
  Tel: +30 210 4297428
  Fax: +30 210 4297431
  Tlx: 211516 WSTR/GR
  Email: wstrade@otenet.gr 

*WORLDWIDE SHIP MANAGEMENT*
  70 Filonos Street 
  Piraeus 185 35 
  Tel: (+30) 210 4282946 
  Fax: (+30) 210 4282958 
  Tlx: 1532

----------

